# Can I make a suggestion?



## wagvan (Jan 29, 2011)

I have an idea... Could we maybe have a how to/informational topic of the week? My original thought is to help out those of us starting out. But I think if done right we could get into the more advanced master class stuff. Kind of a S&EP Vulcan mind meld. (Any trekkies here?) I'm not thinking debate stuff, more practical how to's that folks could brain dump their wisdom or experience and favorite links, etc. It could be as innocuous as "I read that x,y,z was a great way to do this, and no one need know that is how you have done it, since this is just about getting info to others. 

For example, I have heard about an EMP, and I know what the letters mean, but that's about it. I'd like to know more about what it is, what one can do to prepare. (I've heard of faraday cages, but again, no clue what that is...) I could google, but I've found that the best info and links seem to come from word of mouth and not the almighty google. It seems like everytime I go through a mini-emergency (power outage, hubby in hospital, etc) I learn something new I should have done. I'd much rather learn from others mistakes rather than my own!

Some other things I can think of for weekly topics are:
Natural disaster prep (maybe even divided out for different things like hurricanes, tornados, earthquakes, power outages) etc.
First steps in Emergency Prep
Basic First Aid
Advanced First Aid
Foraging for food
Wild medicinals
Off the grid
Best beans and rice cooking recipes
Best food storage practices (buckets and sealers and canners)
Firearms
Ammo
Animal care (could be a lot of subtopics under this...)
Beginning survival gardening preSHTF
Food preservation
BOBs
Car Kits

I know there is a lot of great stuff in the vault and I have been reading through all of it and the other forums. I just thought it would be helpful to have a topic a week where we could focus that could be moved to the vault later as a topical guide.

I've been here for a little while and I am working on things here, but with all the info, I feel like a ball in a pinball machine. I thought maybe some others might feel the same? It might also let some of us newer folks pipe in with what we have learned/found out.

Thoughts? Other ideas? Mods thoughts?


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

I'll admit it. I'm a trekkie


----------



## wagvan (Jan 29, 2011)

I thought of another thing I'd like to learn about...

Communication: Ham radios, 2 way radios, possibility of phones... I love the idea of radio communication, but from what little I know it seems too advanced for a newbie like me. Probably need to get my basics in place first....


----------



## wagvan (Jan 29, 2011)

mypatriotsupply said:


> I'll admit it. I'm a trekkie


 awesome!


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I think a topical info thread would be great!

Ham radios are a subject I would like to explore also but don't exactly know how to go about it. I would really be interested in them for a shtf communication item but am not mechanical or technical at all. I tried to look it up on line but don't really understand the electrical stuff you need to know to pass a beginner test. 

Great idea


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm investigating who could "teach" these things.
If any one thinks they could "teach" on of this subjects, please let me know. I am seriously considering how to implement this suggestion.

By the way, it can only be done if our members are willing to do the teaching.

PM me if you can teach, and which do you think you could do and such things.


----------



## ROCKIN R FARM (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm no good on radio stuff but would like to learn, RADIOFISH seems to know quite a bit. 

If we were to come up with a list of subjects it may be easier for folks to identify where they may be able to help with the teaching.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

ROCKIN R FARM said:


> I'm no good on radio stuff but would like to learn, RADIOFISH seems to know quite a bit.
> 
> If we were to come up with a list of subjects it may be easier for folks to identify where they may be able to help with the teaching.


Noted, and Radiofish is my first choice also. got to see if he has time and thinks he can teach it.


----------



## wagvan (Jan 29, 2011)

I was thinking more along the lines of someone (a mod?) posts the topic of the week in a thread and everybody teaches the class. I'm sure Radiofish knows more than most (all?) of us on Radio stuff. But I'd be willing to bet that there are others who could also contribute some info on something that Radiofish, might not have as much expertise in. (Just as an example...I'm guessing other topics would have many experts, and sometimes the expertise could just be "this is what worked for me" or I saw this site that had some fantastic info."

Also thought of some more topics:
Prepping with
-the elderly
-babies and children
-the handicapped and disabled
in mind.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's easier, but all someone has to do is post a topic and people give information. At least usually - there is a stray thread or two here now that doesn't really belong.

Group - does this seem enough different than just threads on information to do?


----------



## wagvan (Jan 29, 2011)

So, all that would be required to do is for a mod to post and pin on Monday,
"Topic of the week: <insert that weeks topic here>"
Let people post all week then archive each weeks thread into the vault the next Monday and post the new topic of the week for the new week. Maybe as topics run thin ask for suggestions for more topics.


Does that makes sense?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well - if I take (and I am the mod, just wierd to see "the mod" when you're address a post to me.) your list and post one tomorrow, then we can try your concept to see how it goes.

Angie


----------



## wagvan (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry, Angie. I thought there were multiple mods on this forum. <waves and blows kisses at Angie>:kissy: See? I already learned something new!:goodjob:

Thought of more topics:
Safe rooms 
BOVs
Shelter in Place


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I'd love to see more along the lines of medical care in emergency situations. Something along the lines of "Where there is no doctor", but using everything available such as herbal remedies, basic firstaid, field medicine, etc.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

wagvan said:


> Sorry, Angie. I thought there were multiple mods on this forum. <waves and blows kisses at Angie>:kissy: See? I already learned something new!:goodjob:
> 
> Thought of more topics:
> Safe rooms
> ...


wagvan - the site has multiple mods, some forums have more than one mod, a couple have none listed, and revert all reported posts to the Admins, and we do the modding when we see it needed.

But , you have some good themes to investigate. And as long as I don't have to try to give all the information (which I need to still learn lots of), then this would not be too bad to do.
But, I may have to rearrange a few stickies and put some of them into the vault.


----------



## wagvan (Jan 29, 2011)

AngieM2 said:


> wagvan - the site has multiple mods, some forums have more than one mod, a couple have none listed, and revert all reported posts to the Admins, and we do the modding when we see it needed.
> 
> But , you have some good themes to investigate. And as long as I don't have to try to give all the information (which I need to still learn lots of), then this would not be too bad to do.
> But, I may have to rearrange a few stickies and put some of them into the vault.


My hope is that when there is a topic that someone is expert or experienced in, that they will jump in and lead the charge on that week. Radiofish and Ham radios is a good example. Maybe some others can call people out who have good info (nicely, of course) if they haven't noticed that the topic of the week needs input from them.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I think it sounds like a good idea, Angie.


----------



## Kathyhere (Sep 27, 2009)

I like this idea. May I suggest a couple of topics:

Herbal remedies; how to make, best use for each.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

what an awesome suggestion!
I would like to learn all about BoBs- actually if a thread is somewhere could I be pointed to it? My Daughter is moving to DC... I want to make sure she has one!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The first post is stickied at the top of the forum. Now - it's up to YOU to make it work>

Go for it gang, make a good thread out of it.

Angie


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Angie brought this to my attention...

I have helped to do this in person for the local ham radio classes - usually it is for the antennas/ radio wave propagation/ operating practices section of the course. Plus I would have to put myself in the mindset of someone not knowing electronics. I still have all of my electronics books from going back to school and obtaining my A.S. Degree in Electronics/ B.S. Degree in Math and Physics. Our local University (Humboldt State University) does not offer a B.S. Degree in Electrical Engineering. 

I may need to hunt down a copy of "Now You're Talking", which is the intro guidebook to amateur 'ham' radio from the ARRL, to use as a guide.

Here is a link, for on-line help/ questions and answers about understanding Amateur 'Ham' Radio..

http://ac6v.com/help.htm

I do have links to the US Navy courses in beginning Electronics up thru complex Digital Circuits.

http://www.stevespages.com/page7c.htm

Now scroll down towards the bottom of the page of US Military Manuals covering most subjects of everything under the sun. Look for US Navy Manuals - There are 22 of those manuals listed there on electronics: from the subjects of Energy, Matter, and Direct Current - up through Fiber Optics.

I realize that some folks may have their eyes glaze over and shake their heads, at the thought of learning electronic circuits/ or being able to read electronic schematics. Let alone determining the total capacatance or total resistance values - when the components are placed in parallel or if they are placed in series within a circuit.

I would recommend first learning "OHM's Law" for finding the Voltage (E), Current (I), and Resistance (R) - in a circuit. 

E = I X R (current times resistance) Voltage which is measured in Volts
or R = E / I (voltage divided by current) Resistance which is measured in Ohms
or I = E / R. (voltage divided by resistance) Current which is measured in Amps/ milli-Amperes


The formula for determining Power (P) is somewhat similar. 

P = I X E (current times voltage) measured in Watts 
(or in Joules or Calories - if someone gets esoteric).

I have a feeling that I may be having to scan material and post it from photobucket. On a dial-up ISP, that may take me a while.. 

I do have the older copies of the General, Advanced, and Extra Class ARRL exam books.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

ARRL has some instructor's books also.
I got my Technician license by simply memorizing the pool of questions and answers. I learn best by seeing things done, and don't know much of anything, but I did get my license and a radio and can transmit. I also joined four Ham clubs and am gradually getting a little information by "show and tell."
I personally don't think knowing all the electric/electronic stuff is totally necessary to operate a radio. It would be good to know, but to just communicate, it isn't necessary. This goes against some older Hams who want to keep the hobby technical.
I've brought up to older Hams that they don't necessarily know how to fix a car, build a computer, or do a plumbing job, yet they use all of those things for their intended purpose.
So, I hope that I can learn some technical stuff here, but know that some newbies WILL get that glazed look if too much technical stuff (or even just the special vocabulary) is "pushed."


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well in doing my homework, I found a website with a power point presentation on the Technician Class License.

I will co-ordinate with Angie, and try to get this going following the 4th of July weekend.

The technical stuff (math and electronics theory) and special vocabulary is necessary, since it is part of the official test for any class of amateur radio license. As seen from the site I will probably use.. Of course one can memorize the exact question pool, but as the above poster mentioned, they have a license now, but they are still not sure of how to operate an Amateur Radio Station to communicate.. Sure one can go out and buy a brand new in the box VHF/ UHF radio and antenna. But where does one go from there, or do they know where and in what modes they can legally transmit?

That is why I had posted Ohm's Law above... It is necessary to know it, in it's simplest form to understand electronics.

http://www.w9pe.us/

*This course will provide participants with everything they need to know to pass the FCC Technician license exam. Every question in the question pool is covered. The course does not attempt to go far beyond the minimum required by the FCC. Knowledge of Ohm's Law type algebra (E = I x R and &#955; = 300 / MHz.) and memorization of some items is required. As a minimum, students should review the slides as a handout before taking the class. To obtain an edge and be better prepared, participants are encouraged to review a license manual. Please note that the question pool has been updated, so use a newer license manual that covers exams after 1 July 2010, if that is when you are going to take the exam.* Check a public library or order "The ARRL Ham License Manual 2nd Edition # 0830" from the ARRL at 1-888-277-5289 or http://www.arrl.org/sho

In taking the Technician Class sample test, there were questions on Ohm's Law, Block Diagrams on sections of a radio, rules and regulations, antennas, radio wave propogation, etc. I received a score of 34 out of 35 questions. The only one that I missed was concerning the maximum output of a transmitter for remote control of another electronic device by amateur radio. That is due, to my not using Radio Controlled planes, cars, or other items....

This older ham knows how to be a mechanic, do plumbing, and do most repairs on a computer. But if a new ham acquires a better understanding of the aspects of amateur radio it will allow one to communicate on the HF bands when or if they upgrade to a higher class license. There will always be 'appliance operators', but with some reading then one has the ability to build station accessories, antennas/ knowledge of feedlines, and possibly repair/ build their own radio equipment.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

Don't know where your wantin' to go with all this practical learnin' stuff. I'd rather read the Boogie man and political posts.:runforhills:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Just Cliff said:


> Don't know where your wantin' to go with all this practical learnin' stuff. I'd rather read the Boogie man and political posts.:runforhills:


And I'd rather to target practice on smarty folks....









Start reading the vault more, and we need a new topic. - thanks for brining this to the top, so I can get a new topic ready for in the morning.

Angie


----------

